# Verifying Company Details



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello All, is there a website where I can type in a Dubai/Abu Dhabi company name to check whether the company is genuine or not?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Um, why not try here?


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

cobragb said:


> Um, why not try here?


It's not just one company but over the course of time there would be many companies I would like to verify as I intend to increase the number of companies I deal with


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This probably sounds very naive but can't you google them? I guess you are probably thinking of something like Dun & Bradstreet? Unfortunately I don't think D&B ever made it over here (I recall they tried but I don't think it worked). If you google them, they should come up with something like office/contact details. You could also try DM/FZs to see if the company has a trade licence but I think you would need to go to their offices in person. Directory enquiries to see if they have a number listed?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

For a Dubai co contact Dubai chamber of commerce. They hold the records. Presume there's an equivalent in AD.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Initially you can try Yellow pages (etisalat and Du)

These sales person always buy a book from petrol station which is Free zone listing....

Chamber of Commerce (advance stage) of economic department... (my family has 1 trade license from each)

however it is very difficult to get 1 list with all the companies name....

hmm... if you could trim down your search and just look for industry listing... may be that will be easier


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Initially you can try Yellow pages (etisalat and Du)
> 
> These sales person always buy a book from petrol station which is Free zone listing....
> 
> ...


Hi yes im mainly looking at transport sector ie courier and haulage companies


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I always used to find this quite useful http://www.hawkpages.com/


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You need to contact the chamber of commerce. If you don't you're taking a big risk Checking yellow pages/ websites is no guarantee whatsoever.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> You need to contact the chamber of commerce. If you don't you're taking a big risk Checking yellow pages/ websites is no guarantee whatsoever.


Thanks, is there a cost associated with this method?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Thanks, is there a cost associated with this method?


Not sure but if there is I expect its minimal (less than AED 100)


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Please google Dubai Economics Department. You can search companies there.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Please google Dubai Economics Department. You can search companies there.


Will try this thanks!


----------

